# Albino??



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Saw the following on lunch break.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very cool. Seen some that are kind of a tan/smokey color. Some say they are farm birds or cross breeds. All I know is they are a variation of Eastern Wild Turkey and they act WILD as ever!


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Another


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Could be white, could be albino. The eyes tell if they are the former or latter, if I remember correctly.
From what I understand, white/albino animals do not last very long because they stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Could be white, could be albino. The eyes tell if they are the former or latter, if I remember correctly.
> From what I understand, white/albino animals do not last very long because they stick out like a sore thumb.


Yep an albino will have pink eyes. The deer in my avatar is not an albino but a white whitetail. They are found in the Finger Lake NY area between Seneca and Cayuga Lakes and also in a small area of Wisconsin.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Hens are fair game in the fall. Hope you bag that bird.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

There's one in berlin hts as well. Seen it for two yrs 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

My guess: Its a domesticated bird that got loose. Taking its chances with a bullet as opposed to an axe.


----------

